# Is this EE a pullet or a cockerel?



## EricaLee39 (Mar 14, 2017)

4 weeks old.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I really don't know, but it's cute!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey,welcome to the forum!!!I can't help you with sexing,I always wait for the crowing to start before trying to sex mine,I'm always wrong and have had a rooster named Mabel and hens with names like Butch.LOL Maybe one of the more experienced members can tell you if it's a he or a she.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

100% pullet


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I was hoping that are master sexer was around somewhere.


----------



## EricaLee39 (Mar 14, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> 100% pullet


This makes me super happy, the woman I got her from was 80% sure. I'd love to know what sticks out to you that says pullet! I love to learn!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

EricaLee39 said:


> This makes me super happy, the woman I got her from was 80% sure. I'd love to know what sticks out to you that says pullet! I love to learn!


The long single row skinny comb.Rooster usually have 3 rows.When dealing with Pea combs.
Baby Pea comb Roo at 25 and 29 days old


----------



## EricaLee39 (Mar 14, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> The long single row skinny comb.Rooster usually have 3 rows.When dealing with Pea combs.
> Baby Pea comb Roo at 25 and 29 days old


This is very helpful, and very exciting! My kids will be THRILLED when she starts laying. Thank you.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks,Nm!!!I learned something new!!!Just in time to help some friends who borrowed my incubator and took a bunch of eggs to hatch.They only want 3 hens.Maybe I'll be able to tell them which ones to keep.


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like a pullet to me.


----------



## Lucy’s Coop (Nov 22, 2017)

Is  Ms Clara A Mister ?!? Her hackles are very long & pointed. I thought her (sister) Ms Betty was a hen also till HE crowed. 
Thank You All So Much! If she is a He this will put me at 3 Roos & 9 hens. I didn’t want 2 Roos much less 3. What to do...
Was sold to me as Blue laced Red Wyndotte pullets.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Rooster... sorry


----------



## Lucy’s Coop (Nov 22, 2017)

Steinwand said:


> Rooster... sorry


No don't be ! Thank you so much for such a fast reply. Hopefully you can help me in the future. 
Sincerely 
Lucy


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Nm156 is the expert


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea. I agree.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Lucy's Coop said:


> Is  Ms Clara A Mister ?!? Her hackles are very long & pointed. I thought her (sister) Ms Betty was a hen also till HE crowed.
> Thank You All So Much! If she is a He this will put me at 3 Roos & 9 hens. I didn't want 2 Roos much less 3. What to do...
> Was sold to me as Blue laced Red Wyndotte pullets.


Looks like a rooster, lots of the tail area feathers are missing.How many weeks old is it?


----------



## Lucy’s Coop (Nov 22, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> Looks like a rooster, lots of the tail area feathers are missing.How many weeks old is it?


PS: steinwand says ur the expert !


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The feathers will grow back but maybe not until they molt in spring.A hen defected to my flock from next door in early spring.Her whole butt area was bald due to a yeast infection.I cleared up her infection but her feathers didn't grow back until the fall molt.She is a buff something and I named her Bare-Butt Buffy but her butt isn't bare anymore.


----------



## Lucy’s Coop (Nov 22, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> The feathers will grow back but maybe not until they molt in spring.A hen defected to my flock from next door in early spring.Her whole butt area was bald due to a yeast infection.I cleared up her infection but her feathers didn't grow back until the fall molt.She is a buff something and I named her Bare-Butt Buffy but her butt isn't bare anymore.


Bare Butt Buffy lol


----------

